# NEW whelen TIR3's :-)



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I put four tir3's in my grille and will be putting one on each side tomorrow under my toolbox on my backrack....the fronts are done but will save the final pics/movie for tomorrow when everything is complete! But for now, i'll post up the progress pics of how i went about doing things!

I got these lights from dissasociative, AWESOME guy to deal with all through the process!!!

These first four pics are from late last night around midnight, just couldn't go to sleep so i went and took the grille off most of the way for the install this morning!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

the first pic shows sorta what i'm putting in..... i have four syncable TIR3's that are going in the grille and then the last two are non syncable and those are going under my toolbox on the side of my truck, since they will be on opposite sides, i wasn't too worried about that they will not be synced.

the next pic shows the grille laying in front of the truck, it wasn't worth undoing some other wires to completely take it off but there was no way of doing what i did with it still on the truck, i wouldn't have had the patience to do it! This worked out very well

The last couple pics show everything being wired up....i could have sworn i took pics of everything bundled up in the end before the grille went back on but i guess not. I wrapped all wires in the plastic wire tubing stuff and taped it up and mostly out of site. Since i put my LED's in the middle holes in the grille a little bit showed up but nothing much at all. I liked the look of where they are over the other spots so i can deal with what little you may be able to see.

edit: i should also add that these lights fit PERFECTLY in the gaps in my grille without the black shields on, it was almost like they were made for it, i actually siliconed them in the back in place to hold them in so that there would be no holes drilled in plastic grille...so far so good


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

looks good so far.. mine are going in tomorrow either on the side of the back rack or in the grille


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

The first pic shows my dash pulled out a little bit with my feed wires coming out

The next pic shows where i'll be putting the switches, i loved how i could just take out the panel! I was going to build a custom switch box but in the end decided it wasn't worth it...i liked the turnout.

The final pic for now shows the two switches in the panel in the dash, i'm VERY happy with them. There is enough room in that panel for two more switches if i so choose to add some later on.

That's all the pics for now, i don't want to show final results till i have the last two lights put it, all i can say is i am VERY VERY happy with the way these things light up, very bright for sure!

If you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Thats where I've mounted a couple switches for things on a truck or two, It's a nice spot, not to be an ass or anything, but next time go with some rocker switches looks nicer then old steel toggles, unless your a big fan of them. I'm clearly not.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lookin' good.

I got 2 plastic toggels with small lights in the end. Green for the work lights and Amber for the lighbar. Didn't have to drill a big hold for a rocker switch and they look a bit fancier then the normal steel switches. I wish I mounted my 2 switches where yours is. I put my two down on the other two pup-out pannels below where yours are. Its a nice spot but the shift lever is in the way to reach them quickly.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

don't close your cell phone in the hood....


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

why didnt you run them off your whelen switch box


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

ahh wires  nice progress, cant wait to see them flashing!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

looks good....make sure you weatherproof those grill connections..


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Omg why not use a soldering iron and some heat shrink. Those crimp connectors will be green and coroded before long.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thats how i do it with solder/shrink just never think to take pictures of my wires


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

always thought of putting them on atleast my truck maybe some of the other ones....looking forward to that video


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

ColliganLands;603649 said:


> thats how i do it with solder/shrink just never think to take pictures of my wires


It is a shame to go through all that work and use vinyl crimp connectors.Mite of well used wire nuts. The crimp and shrink connectors are ok. But best is to use solder and heat shrink with the sealant inside.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yup MOPAR shrink wraps lol with the glue inside - weather proof soldered connections


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

stillen;603244 said:


> don't close your cell phone in the hood....


Well atleast someone noticed it. I never even seen it sittin there. Hope he found it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks good, can't wait to see the final product


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

cmon MCW, its night time...lets see the vids & pics


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

06HD BOSS;603840 said:


> cmon MCW, its night time...lets see the vids & pics


^^^^^^^^^^What He Said ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

agreed. id post some of mine but i dont think the neighbors would approve LOL


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

ColliganLands;603854 said:


> agreed. id post some of mine but i dont think the neighbors would approve LOL


hahaha tell them to close there eyes ilive on ,main street in my town and i take videos of my lights any time i want

there like :realmad: and your like  and then your likeprsport


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

well im not exactly on main street lol more like isolated neighborhood st so ill let them be and take some tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

lol im in a tiny DriNkinG toWn witH a fisHIng pRoblEm


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hahaha ill get some tomorrow since now the truck will be nice and cold and that will definately wake a few people trying to start that up lol


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i would have done 2 tir and 2 lin


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

while we are talking about glue heat shrink.....i ran out a while ago....anyone know a good source for it?...i want to order some but have been burned by crap products in the past...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i get mine from my dads dealership - chrysler shrink wraps .75 a piece
other than maybe somewhere online


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Try waytekwire.com and delcity.net I use both sites because one is sometimes cheaper for some things than the other site is.


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

Whelen is also getting ready to come out with a brand new TIR3 model. It will not have Whelens name on it. They will have a grey flange, and possible no warranty, but they looked the same to me besides that. They will still be made in the USA, like the rest of their products.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

OSLIGHTS;604302 said:


> Whelen is also getting ready to come out with a brand new TIR3 model. It will not have Whelens name on it. They will have a grey flange, and possible no warranty, but they looked the same to me besides that. They will still be made in the USA, like the rest of their products.


Why? Sounds silly to me.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

why would whelen make a light without thier name on it unless its going to be a "galls" model or something like that


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

about the soldering, i would love to do it but i honestly can't, i have this deal with my hands not being able to stay steady when doing something tedious....unfortunately i did have to solder my switches and in the process got 2nd degree burns on a couple fingers when the soldering iron slipped due to this shaking issue...so that's why i haven't been able to finish this install yet ;-\

and about using the whelen controller for these lights, it is already filled up with lights ;-) 

finally my reasoning for the switches was just because i like the look of those really small, low profile switches ;-)

can anyone recommend a good soldering iron? one that may make my life easier? i may try to look into those heat shrink connectors soon....can anyone recommend what kind of heat shrink is the best to use?

lights should be done tomorrow afternoon for sure, promise to have a video up as soon as they are done.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I use a hakko soldering station. But any pistol grip iron Is good for many uses.Weller Is an ok name as far as irons go for a homeowner or hobbiest.Almost all heat shrink is good, the kind with the sealer inside is best. But 3m Is a good remptable name in heat shrink. Hope this helps Id hate to see u have trouble later. Good luck and looking forward to the vids.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

brad96z28;604392 said:


> I use a hakko soldering station. But any pistol grip iron Is good for many uses.Weller Is an ok name as far as irons go for a homeowner or hobbiest.Almost all heat shrink is good, the kind with the sealer inside is best. But 3m Is a good remptable name in heat shrink. Hope this helps Id hate to see u have trouble later. Good luck and looking forward to the vids.


Thank you  i hate to ask but would you mind giving me any tips on "how to solder" correctly? i really appreciate it


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

mcw sorry to hear about your burns hope you get better soon.
i just use a micro torch and a roll of solder . my shrink wraps come from MOPAR Parts but im sure some from a autoparts store or similar will work fine. i agree my whelen switch box was full so i have about 8 low profile momentries and toggles on the underside of my dash too. good luck with the install and your injuries 
-Kyle


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Micro torches are ok but often cant help burn the covering of the wire.
As far a soldering tips. The main key is to heat what u are soldering not the solder its self.Strip even amout of covering on each wire maybe about 3/8 of an inch?And wrap the wire around eachother. Try to apply heat to the wire just hot enough til the solder starts to flow. try to get the solder all the way around ur connection. It just takes a lil practice. Try practicing on a few new pieces of wire before u go out and do it on ur truck. And dont forget to put on the heat shrink before u start soldering and keep the shrink away from the heat. Then slide the shrink over ur connection use a lighter or heat gun and heat us the shrink starting at the center and ur done. But practice makes perfect and dealing with dirty wire is a whole nother story that fortunatly u dont need to wory about. This is the solder i would use in ur app.http://www.radioshack.com/sm-rosin-core-solder8-0-oz--pi-2062715.html


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

bradz's advice is really good. i almost never brun the wires with my micro torch but it can happen
anyways foreveryone wanting to see some TIR3 videos i posted a couple of mine over here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66135


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

BlueLine Ent;604348 said:


> Why? Sounds silly to me.


sounds like the whelen fork lift led light but the has 5mm lights


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Based on my reading from you guys and research online, i think i may open the grille back up before winter and solder all the connections and heat wrap them. I have always had really good luck with the crimp connectors and i know i taped them well. However, i just never knew where to get that heat shrink stuff in the past, i'll probably be placing an order of some of that and some other stuff i need from those sites that blueline posted (some good prices over there =] )

I'll be finishing up the wiring of the back lights today...i'll solder those and just tape them for now until my heat wrap comes in. I just want to get out of school so i can finish it up =] pics and vids to come soon guys!!!


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

I would also recommend using the heat shrink butt connectors. A little pricey, but they really seal up the connections good.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

OSLIGHTS;605089 said:


> I would also recommend using the heat shrink butt connectors. A little pricey, but they really seal up the connections good.


Thank you for the tip :-]

to hold you guys over for now here is an old vid of what lights i had before th addition of the TIR3's that you will see tonight :-]

http://i128.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid128.photobucket.com/albums/p169/mcwlandscaping/MVI_0910-1.flv


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks good, can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

For my wiring needs, I use heat shrink butt connectors. ($$$$$$) Try electric supply shops locally. Also put split wire loom around all wires outside the cab (at least). This will protect the wires from chaffing and give it a more "factory" look. A 100 foot roll of wire loom can be purchased at truck parts store for 25-30 bucks3.

I have color coded the wire loom under my hood and truck:
red is for trailer brake controller
blue for strobes
black for everything else (pyrometer, oil pressure, boost, worklights etc)

also wrap the loom with some electrical tape every foot or so to keep wires inside.

3/8 inch or 1/2 inch will be fine. 1/2 inch loom is usually cheaper


----------

